# wie kann ich jar dateien fürs handy kopatibel machen



## Gast (18. Mrz 2006)

hilfe, wie macht man das?


----------



## gateway_2_hell (21. Mrz 2006)

Hey, das wüsste ich auch gerne


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (21. Mrz 2006)

Falls das ernst gemeint ist: so einfach ist das nicht. Die Runtime auf Handys (J2ME) ist wesentlich simpler als die auf Desktop-Rechnern (J2SE). Eine Portierung von J2ME auf J2SE ist also mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden, speziell die Oberfläche usw. muß in aller Regel neu entwickelt werden, meistens noch mehr, da unter J2ME diverse Funktionalitäten fehlen, die es unter J2SE gibt.
Eine magisch-automatische Konvertierung gibt es eh nicht...


----------



## gateway_2_hell (22. Mrz 2006)

oh.... gut, dass wir das auch geklärt hatten ^^


----------

